# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Dervish Shaqa

## IllyrianWarlord

KENGA E BAJRAM CURRIT 


kersiti pushka
kersiti pushka 
burbullojke mali aman aman 
s'dinte kush o vra
burbullojke mali aman aman 
s'dinte kush o vra

bajram curri o i ri
bajram curri o i ri
pa kapak ne kry aman aman 
mbaroj trupi o i ti
a kapak ne kry aman aman 
mbaroj jeta e ti

bajram curri o n'bjeshke
bajram curri o n'bjeshke
kishte klinat desh aman aman        
lidhe me i faculet 
kishte klinat desh aman aman
lidhe me i faculet 


bajram curri o plake
bajram curri o plake
mjekrra po i pike gjak aman aman 
maroj ai konak
mjekrra po i pike gjak aman aman 
maroj ai konak


bajram curri o i ri
bajram curri o i ri
uji po rrin pa pi aman aman 
qante per shqipni
uji po rrin pa pi aman aman 
qante per shqipni

bajram curri o n'bore
bajram curri o n'bore
buke po rrin pa ngron aman aman
qante per kosove
buke po rrin pa ngron aman aman
qante per kosove

----------


## IllyrianWarlord

Kenga e Isa Boletinit

krajl nikolla po ma rrehka telin
kangjallarit po ja qon haberin    
e me ma nxon o isa begun
po krejt evropa ja kane pa sherrin
kangjallozi o ka derdhun telin 
krajl nikolles ja qon haberin
ta kom nxon ore isa begun
ta kom nxon e ta kom mashtru
en podgorice isen ta kome que
en podgorice e isa o dale
meshovici e po qon me mare
gjeneralin ka que e me mare
hiqi armet iso, i kom dy fjale
gjeneral e mos t'kofsha fale
*per para mbreti maden jom dale
une sylahin nuk ja kom dhone
para krajli qetin jam dale
une sylahin nuk ja kom dhone* 
nuk i hek armet edhe sa t'jom gjalle
kerset pushka ne pazare
ne pazar o ne qarshi
o rrebt po qet more isa allti
po ndihmojne more do djem o te ri
mule ngadale e i ka thone atij
kurr ksi shqiptare nuk kem pa me sy
ta njefsha t'ligen o austri
shume uzdaj kome pase ne ty
se kome dite se po done me m'hi
austria po bon seri 
zot cka osht e ky nom o beteri
podgoricen e ma mloj o jezeri
po lufton ai o isa begu
o me tesh o isa vet i teti 
vet i teti po e shpo o *momenti*
i ka vra shkijet o nizet e tet
krajl nikolla e po bon o medet 
m'ka fiko o zoti o .....  (kto fjalet i fundit nuk po mundem ti kuptoj hiq)



fjalit/fjalet qe jane ne  *...*  nuk e di a jane mir se nuk mundem ti kuptoj

----------


## IllyrianWarlord

Dervish Shaqa ka qene luftetar dhe rapsod.
Ai eshte ka qene dhe do te jete rapsodi ma i madh shqiptar.
ka lindur ne lluke ne komunen e deqanit, midis peje dhe gjakove.
ne vitin 1956 eshte detyruar ta leshoj kosoven dhe te shkoj ne shqipri, atje ka qendruar deri ka vdekur pa pasur mundsi ta sheh edhe nje her vendlindjen.
"kur ta ktheve Kosove shpinen e lash bore e gjeta dimen..."

----------


## Zebbi

IllyrianWorld nuk di shume per kete rapsod, e megjitheate nga to vargjet qe ke shkruajtur ti nuk me duket e vendit ta rendis si me te madhin! Biles ai vargu i fundit qe ke hedhur me duket shume i ngjajshem me titulline kenges se famshme dibrane "Kur ta ktheva shpinen vera mu be dimen!". Nuk e di kush e ka kpjuar nga kush...

----------


## dhurata

pershendetje nga iliri nga zhegra

----------


## ALBA

Dervish Shaqa ka qene nje nder rapsodet me te degjuar te viteve te komunizmit ne vendin tone , i ardhur rreth viteve 56 sic tha edhe Ilirjani nga komuna e Decanit Kosove , dhe banonte ne Rrushbull te Durrsit . Ai ka qene i njohur ne veriun e Shqiperise si nje rapsod me ze . Edhe pse i varfer nga ana financiare , kurre nuk e ndau ciftelin nga dora deri ne vitet e pleqerise se tij . Me sa kam degjuar ka vdekur rreth viteve 1986 dhe eshte varrosur ne Rrushbull te Durresit . Ketu poshte po ju vendos nje foto te tij .

----------


## IllyrianWarlord

@ alba, flm shume per foton a ke mundsi te me tregosh ku e ke gjetur kete foto? 

@zebbi, nese nuk dine mos fole...

----------


## IllyrianWarlord

KENGA E KAMBER LOSHIT

kamber losh o kamber sejdia 
o qou bre djal t'ka rrethu serbia
po pisket o kamber sejdia 
delni shok o tu qershija
o delni shok o tu qershija
bini djem se u vra fazlija
naqallniki o po qon fjale 
ti kamber o koke budalle
o ai prefekti fjal o ka que
kamber loshit e me u dorzue
tri sereq o t'kem rathue
me pase kraht o me fluturue
e me pas kraht o me fluturue
prej *vrelices* smunesh me pshtue
kamber loshi o po qon fjale 
ty prefekt mos t'kofsha fale
nuk t'bi n'dore edhe sa t'jom gjalle
per pa m'vra mu *zjarrin n'qafe*
po bo *mahxharri/xhanarri* o haj medet 
kane liftu tri dite e tri nete
nja tri dite edhe kane liftue
kamber loshi osht varrue 
shokve t'vet e nau ka kallxue 
qonu shoku ju n'mujshi me pshtue 
forte kamber o osht vorrue 
pune e madhe nuk muj vi me jue
jon bo gati o shoket jone dale 
thrret kamberi o more murate 
e merre vlla o ket sahate 
merr sahatin merre kutin 
o merr sahatin merre kutin
mo kamberi jo duhan nuk pine
merr vlla cka ti kome dhone   
mo kamber jo ne gjyks spo i none
jon bo gati o tone jone dale 
o don velika o me u kalle flake 
qyq e vetun ne kolib o nale 
kur e bon o zoti o sabahe 
naqallniki a pet po qon fjale 
o kamber forte koke budalle 
pse pe i merr edhe vllaznit n'qafe
mu tash topat qi m'kane ardhe
po du ushtrin me ta kalle flake 
o kalle flake more qitja timin

kalle flake e qitja timin
o sa t'jome gjalle s'ta japi dorzimin


fjalit/fjalet qe jane ne *...* nuk e di a jane mir se nuk mundem ti kuptoj

----------


## ALBA

IllyrianWarlord ! 

Babi im eshte nje fan dhe shok  i ketij kengtari , e megjithese babi ka nje moshe tjeter , Dikur ne vitet e komunizmit e marrte  me vete , neper mbremje apo ne ndonje darke familjare , ku , dhe nga Dervishi ka mesuar ti bie ciftelise e sharkise.

Dhe babi i degjon shpesh kenget e tij qe i ka dhe neper cd e kaseta . Gjithashtu dhe foton e kishte babi ne comjutrin e tij , dhe aty e mora dhe e ndava ketu me ju . Per me teper mund te degjoni disa kenget e tij ne faqen qe vijon me poshte .

http://www.muzikashqip.com/

Alba

----------


## hajla

...TE LUMT" ALBA" PER KONTRIBUTIN E DHEN TE *YLLIT *TE RAPSODIT  TE KOSOVES--NGJITUN ME SHQIPERIN KU DHE ATJE PERFUNDOJ JETA E TIJ!.ME TE VERTET PASKE BER NJE MREKULLI PER* LEGJENDEN* E NJOFTUN *DERVISH-SHAQES* I CILI KENDOJ DHE MESOJ SI SHUM KENGETAR ME NJOHURIN E TIJ DHE KENGEN PER KOSOVEN --SHQIPERIN  KENDOJ PER SHUM TRIMA DHE PATRIOTA TE SHQUAR QE NUK VDESIN KURR!* JO AS NGA KANGA E AS NGA POEZIT E SHKRIMTARVE SHUM PATRIOTA MBI ATEDHEUN E SHQIPTARIS*GJITHMON NE ZEMRAT E POPULLIT KOSOV E SHQIPERI* YLLI I FORKLORIT SHQIPTAR* ME FJALEN QE MORI ME VETE NGA AJO FJAL TE CILEN E MORI ME VETE SI SHEJ PIKLLIMI!") PER KOSOVEN DHE SHQIPERIN :i habitur!: SHTE FJALA E TIJ E NGJITUR ME KENGEN E VAJI I TIJ ME BRENGEN!...E LASH BOR E GJETA DIMER !")M,Q,S KUSH NUK E KA KUPTUAR DO JAU SQAROJ UN/E THJESHT...KJO ASHT KUR E KA NDJEK (UDBA)E DIKTATURS> E  SERBIS E KA RA NE DIKTATUR, TE( ENVERIT) E KJO ASHT :e lashte:  JO KANGA DIBRANE SI E THOT MA NALT  DIKUSH NGA FORUMI!"ME VJEN KEQ PO KJO ISHTE FJALA E DHEN NGA AJO QE KA PSUA DHE NE SHARKI NE KANG E KA KENDUA!!!
  GJITHMON TE KUJTOJM TY O YLLI I SHARKIS SHQIPTARE*
   JO JU NUK KENI VDEKUR... ZERI YT ESHT I GJALL KUDO NEPER "CD"E KASETA NE BOTEN SHQIPTARE*
  tung hajla!

----------


## abdyl hajrullah

undefined


> Dervish Shaqa ka qene nje nder rapsodet me te degjuar te viteve te komunizmit ne vendin tone , i ardhur rreth viteve 56 sic tha edhe Ilirjani nga komuna e Decanit Kosove , dhe banonte ne Rrushbull te Durrsit . Ai ka qene i njohur ne veriun e Shqiperise si nje rapsod me ze . Edhe pse i varfer nga ana financiare , kurre nuk e ndau ciftelin nga dora deri ne vitet e pleqerise se tij . Me sa kam degjuar ka vdekur rreth viteve 1986 dhe eshte varrosur ne Rrushbull te Durresit . Ketu poshte po ju vendos nje foto te tij .


S'pari ju pershenes nga zemra ton shyptart dhe falemnerit shum per kete teme. Dervish shaqa Demush neziri jon kon dhe jon shum te preferuar nga une. une kish me ju lutur nese kush din se shiten cd apo kaset e ketyre trimave t'kongs a t'sharkis me lajmroni ju lutem....xixi68@perlepnicanet.com

----------


## abdyl hajrullah

a ka kush te me tregoj se ku mund te blej cd apo kaset te dervish shaqes dhe demush nezirit..flm

----------


## Jeton-photo

... . Ketu poshte po ju vendos nje foto te tij .[/QUOTE]
   Te lutem a mundesh me postu fotografine prap,  ose me trego ku mundem me e mare, sepse kete nuk mundem me e pa, te faliminderit, 
J.

----------


## Jeton-photo

te isha lutur, nese mundesh me me tregu si me gjete  kengen e Shaban Polluzhes
 te kenduar nga Dervish Shaqa,  te falemnderit,
Jetoni

----------


## mili65

Mos t'i harrojme këngët burimore me çifteli e sharki.
Mos t'i harrojmë këngëtarët e mëdhenj si Dervish Shaqa,Riza Bllaca etj.

Përshëndetje

----------


## Lumnjani

Asnji krijim artistik, asnji lloj muzike nuk ma knaq shpirtin si zoni dhe sharkia e Dervish Shaqes. Ndegjoni edhe vete:

http://www.iliret.ch/dervishshaqa/audio.php

Moti e kam hup nji kaset t'vjeter qe e kam pas, me te dhe kangen: "_kur ta ktheve Kosove shpinen ..."_ jam tue kerkue shume kohe ket kange por s'po kam fat. Nese e keni, aman m'dihmoni.    Kto dita m'vijn dy CD-ja t'Riza Bllaces dhe sun jam ka pres hiq...!

KERSITIIIII PU(JUUU)SHKAAAAA!!!

----------


## Çaushi

> Dervish Shaqa ka qene luftetar dhe rapsod.
> Ai eshte ka qene dhe do te jete rapsodi ma i madh shqiptar.
> ka lindur ne lluke ne komunen e deqanit, midis peje dhe gjakove.
> ne vitin 1956 eshte detyruar ta leshoj kosoven dhe te shkoj ne shqipri, atje ka qendruar deri ka vdekur pa pasur mundsi ta sheh edhe nje her vendlindjen.
> "kur ta ktheve Kosove shpinen e lash bore e gjeta dimen..."



TE DASHUR VLLEZER SHQIPTAR!

Jam nje nga anetaret e thjesht ne kete forum,ndoshta me me pak postime ,kjo teme me bere me emocione te jashtezakonshme si kurr me pare ......!
E falenderoj nga zemra anetarin qe ka vendos per teme Kengetarin qe per mendim timin ka qene frymezues neper gjenerata ne ruajtjen e identitetit kombetare shqipetar.......! edhe tani qe po shkruaj kam emocione per te madhin Dervish Shaqa.........! Ishte eshte dhe do te mbetet njeri prej kengetareve qe me Ciftelin e tij,dhe zerin  melankolik qe kishte na beri per vete ........! nuk ka tingull qe te ngrit qimet e trupit dhe te rrenqeth sikur ciftelia e Dervish Shaqes e sidomos kenga e tij "Moj Shqiperi mos thuj Mbarova se djemt tuj ende jane gjalle ne kembe eshte zgjuar rrept Kosova e bejne luften balle per balle more hej",meqense vij nga nje regjion ku luftrat per Clirim Kombetar kane qen cdo here kushtrim per clirim te vendit .....po u them edhe nje te vertet te madhe se edhe Legjendari yne i pavdekeshem  Heroi Kombetar Adem Jashari ka pas idol te madhe kengetarin ne fjale,ku me kengen e tije ne buze  "Moj Shqiperi mos thuj Mbarova ........."! ndryshoi historine e kombit shqiptar dhe u be edhe vete Legjende e Kombit Shqiptar pas te madhit Skenderbe .

Me deshire te madhe do te dija per jeten ne Shqiperi te Artistit te popullit Dervish Shaqa si ka rrjedhe ajo qe nga koha kur eshte fut ne Shqiperi e deri ne frymen e fundit ....lus ata qe dine saktesisht te japin te dhena .....sepse ka shume qe citojne gjera pa fakte dhe argumente ???.

Edhe nje here te pershendes dhe te falenderoi nga zemra i dashur anetar qe ke hapur kete teme .....sa madheshtore aq e domosdoshme per gjeneratat qe vijne pas nesh,te lumte !

Me rrespekt per te gjithe Ju Shqiptar nga te gjitha viset shqiptare 
Nga "Çaushi"!

----------


## _MALSORI_

E kam degjuar per shume vite te madhin Dervish Shaqa ne kenget e tij me qifteline dhe sharkine e tij.Rastesisht me ka rene ne dore gazeta '' bota sot '' e dates 31 gusht  2006 e cila kishte nje shkrim per Dervish Shaqen me autor Gani Kurmehaj.Ishte pjesa e dyte e shkrimit dhe ne te flitej per jeten e Dervish Shaqes ne Shqiperi.Une nuk mundem ta kopjoj por kush eshte i interesuar mund ta kerkoje prane redaksise se gazetes '' bota sot '' ne Zvicer dhe te pyesi edhe per pjesen e pare te ketij shkrimi.


Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Brari

dervish shaqen e kam pas pa disa her sa ish gjall .. 
e kish qejf rakin me e pi e femnat me i pa.. po kuptohet pa sherr..
ish burr i pashem ne fakt e kish nji pamje vertet Shqiptaro-kreshnike..
ishte njeri i mire e i thjeshte e nevojtar i ngrati..
nuk po flas si spektator festivalesh folklorike apo televizive.. sic e kan pa  bacen dervish krejt spektatori shqiptar.. por keshtu si njeri i zakonshem qe jetonte ne rashbull, ne periferi te durresit.
me sa di une dervishi do ket ardh ne shqiperi per her te pare.. qe ne koh te Zogut.. po a ka ardh te banoje apo kalimthi ate nuk e di mire..
njihere e kam degjuar me veshet e mij te tregonte se si ai me disa miq te tije shkonte te Nana Mbretneshe (keshtu quhej Nena e Ahmet Zogut ) dhe se si Ajo i priste plot bujari kosovaret ne konak te vet aty ku sot eshte instituti i kultures.. disa metra larg viles ku eshte sot akademija dhe parlamenti.. 
Ajo tha Dervishi dilte  vet tek porta e madhe e oborrit (ata nga tirana e kan pa besoj ate deren gjigande me gur gjigand aty buz rruges qe vjen nga sheshi  ne rrug te elbasanit e te con tek teatri apo ministri  e permrenshme..) dhe na ftonte mbrenda e na fliste e na respektonte.. ne te ardhurve nga Kosova apo krahina tjera te shqiperise e trojeve tona.. e na qante ndonji hall qe kishim..
me sa di dervishi do ti ket ren Ciftelise e Sharkise dhe ne ate kohe.. 
gjat viteve te okupacionit ose italise (pra vitet 39-44.. ) dervishi ka qen ne Kosove e ma merr mendja do ket qen i rreshtuar ne ndonji aradhe (ceta) nacionaliste e diku nga vitet me vone.. do ket ardh perseri  per her te dyte kuptohet e perfundimisht (se ne shqiperi te enverit kur hiej nuk dilej ma) ne Shqiperi.. 
kuptohet ai ish i lindur ne Kosove ..diku ne zonen Pej-gjakov.. e atje ish rrit e atje ish ba bab me fmi.. por ne Shqipni do ket ardh ne koh te rankoviqit e kuptohet me tesha te trupit do ket kalu malet ..pra pa grue e fmi..
ne vitet 50-te .. 60-te  e deri sa vdiq dervishi ka jetuar ne fshatin rashbull ku dhe ka vepruar si kengetar me grupin folklorik te mirnjohur.. me Demush nezira e shok e shoqe..
Ne rashbull dervishi jetonte me sheqeren.. nje grua e urte e puntore kosovare e rashbullit  ne nje shpi nji katshe me pak oborr disa metra larg asaj qe quhej klubi rashbullit perball kantines se veres.. e 
mduket se e kishin nji lop ne shpi deri  ne koh te para tufzimit e ajo do i ket mbajt me buk  ne nji far mnyret..
kuptohet se jetonte ne fukarallek sikurse gjith fshatarsia shqiptare.. 
shpin e vogel te Dervishit e zbukuronte.. vec nji magnetofon.. qe ja kish dhuru nji vizitor.. nga "jasht".. ndoj kusheri a kosovar i diaspores.. e kusuri ishin do mindere e zhele te vjetra me "mlue lakuriqsine e tyne"..(sikurse krejt katunari-proletaria  shqiptare ne kohen e te "perndriturit"  bac enver) .... 
dervishi pra fmijt e tij i kish ne Kosov e ne Shqipni jetonte me sheqeren sikurse tregova.. e me fmijt e sheqeres.. nji vajz e nji djal ne mos gaboj.. e prej miqve kosovar te kosoves a diaspires i ngrati dervish e kish dhe ndoj dhurat sikurse ndoj xhamper te hajrit e xhaket e ndoj kapuc ma te bardh se tjeret katunar qe i kishin kapuco qylafo qeleshet.. te verdha ngjyr te m.utit pi zhulo fukarallikut enverist.. e rrogozhin sapunit..
e thirshin neper festa e dasma e shkonte kendonte per popull e per parti.. sikurse krejt artistat e tjere..
mirpo diku nga vitet 80 ne mos gaboj u ndodhi  nji fatkeqsi..
djalin e sheqeres pra djalin qe e kish pru  sheqerja e qe dervishi ish bab per te.. pra  djalin qe dervishi i konsideronte si te vetin.. e marrin nji dit dhe e rrasin ne burg.. me akuzen se kish shkue ne Kukz e se atje kinse kish pas ne mendje (sipas fjalve te popullit me burim partio-sigurim-ore) me u arratis pi kalas kuqe e bahces me lula te baces enver.. e kish pas mendue me dal ne Kosoven revizioniste-titoiste.. 
djali ma merr mendja do ish diku tek 18 .. 20 vjecet ne ate kohe.. dhe ma merr mendja i dhan nja 7 ose 10 vjet burg denim.. sikurse jepshin ne ate kohe..
kuptohet se per dervishin kjo ka qen nji fatkeqesi e pa riparushme sepse kur te kapshin per kto pun.. partia spyste as per Mehmet e Beqir e Kadri e jo ma per dervish ..
me nji fjal vitet e fundit dervishi do ket perjetue ate qe quhej .. te qenit "me biografi te prishur apo te keqe".. e kjo nuk ish e lehte ne ate kohe.. ishte ma keq se me te zan kolera apo kanceri..
e kuptohet se dhe ndonji miqasi e kumbari me ndoj kuader partie a sigurimi qe do t'kish pas i ngrati dervish.. do jet "ngri" mbas ksaj e kjo kish pasoja.. qe kushtonin shtrenjte ne ato koh te lavdishme te bac enverit.. 
pra shpirtnisht e buk-goje-risht dervishi  do ket shku atje ku smban ma.. 

prandaj asht i madh azem hajdari se kto faqezez-llyqe te asaj kohe qe kapshin cdo njeri qe dhe pa to ish i mjere.. e qe e conin ne tragjedira.. u dha fund me at trimnin e "cmendurin" e tije..

pra or ti shoqi ma lart qe thue se bac ademi ka ndryshue historine.. po te tham se shqipnis ja ndryshoj historin qaj azemi me shok .. 
 e Kosoves ja ndryshoj historin.. pra e coj nga vdekja ne jete.. qaj bac klinton bler-ollaj.. me klarko shio ollbrajto uollkerat.. se per dervish e per adem e per jakup e koco dan.. e per enver ramiz e toso qose demaq-nan.. sot sdo kish ma Kosov.. kosov me shqiptar.. desha me than..


qashtu punt..

apo jo oj lexusja se ti ndoshta din dicka ma shum..pi shokit tand..

trego dhe ti dicka..

----------


## Çaushi

Zotri Brari !

Ne shpejtesi te lexova,ke dale jashte temes me gjithe se ke tentu te ofrosh ca te dhena per Kengetarin ne fjale , e qe per mua nuk jane bindese .....nuk dua te hyje ne polimike me ty sepse ne radhe te pare dyshoi qe je shqiptar kur shof se me cfare gabimesh ke shkruajtur (drejteshkrim).....eshte turp qe shef keso mendimesh nga njerzit qe flasin shqip per luften ne  çlirimin e Kosoves ...t'i se pari njihe vehten tende pastaj njihi te tjeret.....zotrote asnje lufte botrore ska perfunduar pa ndihmen e aleateve harrove t'i kete!!!!! UÇK-ja ishte aleat e NATO-s,se vlene te polemizoj me ty ....uroi te kthejellesh!

Nga Çaushi!

----------

